# Changes need to be made as a result of new IP Address co-ordinates



## Bertie70 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello,

I subscribe to the internet via my buildings ISP it makes available to the numerous offices. The building is in the process of changing its ISP and therefore, it has issued me with a new static IP address, a new Gateway and new Netmask. All the addresses are of the form xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx.

As the building does not have a dedicated IT support technician, I have taken it upon myself to contact the new ISP to confirm whether they will be issuing new DNS Server addresses and they have confirmed that they will be changing and will be sending me the new co-ordinates. Just out of interest would the old ones still work? OldDNS1 = 212.87.64.10, OldDNS2 = 212.87.64.11, I dont have the NewDNS records yet.

I would appreciate if you could let me know what changes I need to make to my infrastructure?

1. I run a HP Proliant Server on my LAN with Microsoft SBS 2008. This actually combines the Windows Server 2008 r2 and Microsoft Exchange 2007. I have a domain name that is administered through www.1and1.co.uk. What worries me is that the ISP person has told me that I do not need to make any changes to the Server. Is this correct?
2. My network sits behind a SonicWall TZ100 Firewall. There, I am planning to change the Network Interface X1 settings. Here the zone is WAN and I will populate the new co-ordinates for NewIPAddress, NewGateway, NewSubNetMask and NewNDS1 and NewDNS2.
3. My business does not have a web site, but we do have e-mail, there fore I am planning to change the MX01.mycomanyname.co.uk A-record to the NewIPAddress and MX00.mycomanyname.co.uk A-Record to NewIPAddress
I am planning on making the changes this Friday night so please could you let me know if the above looks right and confirm whether there are any changes I need to make on my HP server as I would instintictively have thought some changes either need to be made through the SBS console or using the Services Control Panel snap in (for instance IIS or DNS?)
Many thanks and kind regards,
Bertie.
p.s. I am available thtough SkypeIf you prefer to chat?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

No need to make any changes to the server. You will however need to change your DNS records to point to the firewalls external interface and port forward to your server for whtever services like email that it is running.


----------

